# 18055 - Check Coding of ECUs on Powertrain Data Bus



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

2001 Golf V6 4Motion with full R32 running gear from a 2003 Golf R32.
Still running the 2.8 cluster and key, a mate of mine has used some software to deactivate the R32 ECU which I am now running. Tried to get it remapped by APR today but their software said "error initializing ECU" and wouldn't go any further than that. I'm guessing it's something to do with this error. 
Any idea what it means and if it can be fixed?
I believe the ecu may have been chipped before as it will rev to 7500rpm.
Also, got a slight misfire, somtimes get codes saying I have multiple.radom misfires, but usually logs 2,4 and 6, the whole front bank. Got new plugs in, and swappped a broken coil pack out, but it still runs a bit lumpy, and when I clear all DTC's it won't even idle.
Also, it idles at 1100rpm sometimes, wich also throws up a code. not got a clue how to faix ony of these problems!
Saturday,27,January,2007,16:42:39
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
Chassis Type: 1J - VW G/J/B Mk4
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN Number: WVWZZZ1JZ2D188698
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Part No: 022 906 032 CP
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1 6463
Coding: 0065535
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
18055 - Check Coding of ECUs on Powertrain Data Bus
P1647 - 008 - Implausible Signal
Readiness: 0110 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 1C0 907 379 F
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK60 0104
Coding: 0023046
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No: 3B2 907 044 C
Component: CLIMATRONIC C 2.0.0
Coding: 11000
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Part No: 1C0 909 605 A
Component: 27 AIRBAG VW51 01 02
Coding: 12855
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: 1J0 920 926 A
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. RB8 V10
Coding: 05432
Shop #: WSC 00517
WVWZZZ1JZ2D188698 VWZ6Z0A3906560
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00118
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD
Part No: 02D 900 554 B
Component: HALDEX LSC ECC 0006
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No: 1C0 959 799 B
Component: 1X Komfortgerát HLO 0003
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 31414
Part No: 1C2959802A
Component: 1X Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0002
Part No: 1C2959801A
Component: 1X Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0002
Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: 1X Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0002
Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: 1X Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0002
1 Fault Found:
00931 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Right (F223)
27-00 - Implausible Signal
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Part No: 1J0 035 456 
Component: Soundprozessor 3 0006
Coding: 00152
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range
Part No: 1J0 941 651 
Component: Leuchtweitenregel. V07
Coding: 00002
Shop #: WSC 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Part No: 1J0 035 186 D
Component: RADIO SON 0003
Coding: 00023
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TIA
Cheers
Paul


_Modified by phatvr6 at 8:32 PM 2-3-2007_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 18055 - Check Coding of ECUs on Powertrain Data Bus (phatvr6)*

Nothing obvious jumps out at me from your scan.
Don't know if it will help, but it can't hurt:
[Select] -> [19-CAN Gateway] -> [Coding] -> Leave it at 0006 -> [Do It!]
Then exit the module gracefully, turn off the key, and leave it off for a minute, then turn it on again. This should cause your cluster to rebuild it's internal list of stuff in your car.
-Uwe-


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

I'll give that a try, cheers.
Just noticed from the scan of the 2.8 engine that used to be there (with the cars original ECU) the ECU coding was 0000132. this one is 0065535
what is the relevanceof these numbers? looking on your site i can only find coding data for the cluster.


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

tried to do throttle bdy adaptation.
it says
15.2% 84.4% 1 ERROR
and i now have the DTC's:-
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
Control Module Part Number: 022 906 032 CP
Component and/or Version: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1 6463
Software Coding: 0065535
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
6 Faults Found:
18055 - Check Coding of ECUs on Powertrain Data Bus
P1647 - 008 - Implausible Signal - MIL ON
19475 - Valve for Exhaust Flap 1 (N321): Open Circuit
P3019 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0300 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
16690 - Cylinder 6: Misfire Detected
P0306 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
16603 - Maximum Engine Speed Exceeded: Engine Warranty VOID!








P0219 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
16891 - Idle Control System RPM: Higher than Expected.
P0507 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Readiness: 0000 1101
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sunday,04,February,2007,10:08:34
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
Control Module Part Number: 022 906 032 CP
Component and/or Version: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 6463
Software Coding: 0000132
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
2 Faults Found:
17987 - Throttle Actuator (J338): Adaptation Not Started
P1579 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
18055 - Check Coding of ECUs on Powertrain Data Bus
P1647 - 008 - Implausible Signal
Readiness: 0110 1101
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sunday,04,February,2007,10:08:44
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
Control Module Part Number: 022 906 032 CP
Component and/or Version: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 6463
Software Coding: 0000132
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
2 Faults Found:
17987 - Throttle Actuator (J338): Adaptation Not Started
P1579 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
18055 - Check Coding of ECUs on Powertrain Data Bus
P1647 - 008 - Implausible Signal
Readiness: 0110 1101
-------------------------------


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

done it i think
changed the softwaare coding to 000132 and reset the canan to 6 like you said
only DTC i have now is for the exhaust flap, which is expected as i don't have an r32 exhaust or the flap controller
idling fine now
cheers
i love vag com!!!


----------

